# How should I come back from this????



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

Greetings UPfamily,

After driving for a short time, nothing really _chaffs my hide_ like the vile lie of " _*I will tip you in the app*_"...

So, I am considering coming up with a snappy comeback when a pax tells me that..

-" _All liars will have their place in a lake of fire_!!!"
-" _Do you kiss your mom with that lying mouth_?"
or my personal favorite:
" _Sure, and I am gonna give you a 5 star rating_!!"

Do you guys have any good comebacks I can use?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

There's a thread on this but I forget some of the really good ones.

I just thank 'em. They mean it at the time. I think.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I just smile and say, "yea, I never heard that before."


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

"You are one of the few that I believe. Thank you very much".


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

"That actually happened once"


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I say nothing and deduct one star....

I dont have time for holding a grudge on something as dumb as this....thats why I deduct one star, takes just 2 seconds


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

chris.nella2 said:


> Greetings UPfamily,
> 
> After driving for a short time, nothing really _chaffs my hide_ like the vile lie of " _*I will tip you in the app*_"...
> 
> ...


You on fast track for Deactivation like that !

Tell them " Thanks ! I Really Appreciate that So Much !

It will help REMIND ME TO GIVE YOU 5 STARS !"

Compliments sound SO much better than threats.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> I say nothing and deduct one star....
> 
> I dont have time for holding a grudge on something as dumb as this....thats why I deduct one star, takes just 2 seconds


I do.

I have time


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I do.
> 
> I have time
> 
> View attachment 271885


Now thats stuck in my head.

"penny...Penny....Penny...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes . . . i too like to keep my sword Sharp & shiney.
Although i must use it many more times a day than You !

Thanks for the Tip.

" Mutual Detente"
Collateral Damage.
Assured Destruction

In other words " Diplomacy"!

( not " i could cut your throat right now for Lying"!)

See the Difference ?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I can tell you that everyone that says that, it is usually a lie UNLESS they say afterewards, "I usually tip cash", which...for whatever reason usually brings me a tip in the app lol. It is the old saying or mentality where a lie is short, and if they explain something, usually they are honest. So..I basically just brush it off as if it was not said at all, unless they go into detail how they love to tip in the app etc. I just move on and pretty much think of it as someone saying "later stranger" without saying later. I rarely get tipped by anyone in the app that says "I will tip you in the app" unless they are just so happy they can do it instead of cash. I am in a busy market, so I just move on, but if I had a long wait between pings, I would be frustrated AF.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Most people who say they're going to tip me in the app actually do. But I drive in the Midwest.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Most people who say they're going to tip me in the app actually do. But I drive in the Midwest.


Wow.
Must be nice living in Mayberry RFD.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

chris.nella2 said:


> Greetings UPfamily,
> 
> After driving for a short time, nothing really _chaffs my hide_ like the vile lie of " _*I will tip you in the app*_"...
> 
> ...


If you want to have some fun, just ask how do they like tippin in app vs cash. And don't show any emotion, just a bland question lol


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Most people who say they're going to tip me in the app actually do. But I drive in the Midwest.


 Most here do too. The most common "I'll tip you in the app fail" is with out of towners going to the airport.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Most people who say they're going to tip me in the app actually do. But I drive in the Midwest.


I would say that about here that is if it was 15 years ago, but I am in San Franscisco now lol


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> If you want to have some fun, just ask how do they like tippin in app vs cash. And don't show any emotion, just a bland question lol


*THIS* is what I have been looking for..Thank You


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Here's a good one:. Tell them you'll finish the trip in the app, then kick them out. Lol


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I put the child lock on the doors and tell them to do it before they leave.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Most people who say they're going to tip me in the app actually do. But I drive in the Midwest.


I also feel the most of who tell me they will tip in the app do tip.
Although I don't hear it too often, to be honest.

I've actually been getting a lot of in-app tips lately. Many $1 and $2's and some $5's. But all without them saying a peep about it.


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Here's a good one:. Tell them you'll finish the trip in the app, then kick them out. Lol


This one gave me good holler!!!!


----------



## EricReady (Aug 12, 2018)

“That sounds pretty cool, can you show me how you do that?”


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

EricReady said:


> "That sounds pretty cool, can you show me how you do that?"


YOU get the AWARD...I WILL USE THIS ONE TODAY!!!


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

what if you offer to flip a coin for it? either come ahead or get even and forget it right there..


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

I think before people tipped in a cab out of guilt ,some people .Your fare is $8.65 and u give the guy a $10,most would say keep the change .Now just thank you I'll tip in the app and than they leave nada.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

tc49821 said:


> I think before people tipped in a cab out of guilt ,some people .Your fare is $8.65 and u give the guy a $10,most would say keep the change .Now just thank you I'll tip in the app and than they leave nada.


Yep; very little fear of being embarrassed like a cabbie or waitress chasing you down the street yelling "Where's my tip you cheap #!&::;&)#!"


----------

